# Broadhead target



## hockey22dad (May 28, 2007)

Just woundering what is your choice of fix blade broadhead target?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Morrell. Best there is.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Personally, the Morell(Yellow Jacket) used to be my favorite target too until they cut corners and now have a hollow center filled with plain ol' styrofoam. Not to mention that you never ever want to shoot field point into it unless you want to get a hernia trying to get your arrow out. I've since moved on and HIGHLY recommend a Rinehart 18-1 for your broadhead needs. Full 1yr warranty against shoot through, easy removal of BH's AND fieldpoints , very transportable, and 18 different sides to shoot at.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> Personally, the Morell(Yellow Jacket) used to be my favorite target too until they cut corners and now have a hollow center filled with plain ol' styrofoam. Not to mention that you never ever want to shoot field point into it unless you want to get a hernia trying to get your arrow out. I've since moved on and HIGHLY recommend a Rinehart 18-1 for your broadhead needs. Full 1yr warranty against shoot through, easy removal of BH's AND fieldpoints , very transportable, and 18 different sides to shoot at.


 The 18-1 is a great target for sure. I got mine towards the end of the summer and it has taken a couple thousand shots easily so far and is in great shape yet. BH removal is easy, but it likes to hold onto my FP's pretty good, especially with my nitro stingers(tapered).


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

I have not bought one good broadhead target yet. I have tried many brands and they all have foam ripped out after every shot. Just buy a target for the best price and hope it lasts. I usually fix my targets once they wear down


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

Michihunter said:


> Personally, the Morell(Yellow Jacket) used to be my favorite target too until they cut corners and now have a hollow center filled with plain ol' styrofoam. Not to mention that you never ever want to shoot field point into it unless you want to get a hernia trying to get your arrow out. I've since moved on and HIGHLY recommend a Rinehart 18-1 for your broadhead needs. Full 1yr warranty against shoot through, easy removal of BH's AND fieldpoints , very transportable, and 18 different sides to shoot at.



I might have to try the Rinehart . It's the only target I haven't tried yet , and I have yet to find one that will hold up for more than a season .


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

How about the best is the one you make! I took some of the old stuffing from one of the bag targets and built a 3 sided box (top and 2 sides) on the back side use something to stop the arrow, I use carpet. Place the stuffing inside and hang or put a string from one side to the other and use clothspins to hold your target (paper) shoot at the target and the stuffing will stop the head. You do have to sometimes unscrew the head, easier to do that and slip the arrow out. I have shot 100's of broadheads and it still the same stuffing.


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

The Block 4x4:woohoo1:


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

rattletot said:


> The Block 4x4:woohoo1:


The block is good for field points but the layers get ripped up fast with broadheads. I want to try the Morell and haven't heard of the rinehart
18-1, where did you buy that at?


----------

